

The Weather (Design of a weather app) - dangoldin
http://fathom.info/latest/6218

======
lkbm
I do like getting more details. This looks similar to what GWS returns for
"weather", but with all three graphs displaying simultaneously. Nice to have
that on mobile. Though I use Android, so I guess it's not for me at this time.

I'd suggest that the columns representing timeslice need to be more visually
distinct. It's a good decision to have the date/time header only appear once
for all three, but following it all the way down a portrait screen would be
easier with guidelines.

